# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Η δικη μου ιστορια

## Dark Elf

Καλησπερα σε ολους με λενε Ανδριανα και προσφατα εκλεισα τα 18 μου χρονια.Ανακαλυψα την ιστοσελιδα πριν 3 ημερες σε μια προσπαθεια που κανω εδω και καιρο να εντοπισω συνοδοιπορους σε αυτο τον δυσκολο δρομο των διατροφικων διαταραχων.Πριν 3 ημερες νομιζα πως ημουν η μονη που βιωνει κατι αναλογο σε τετοια εκταση,αλλα τελικα διαψευτικα.Ετσι λοιπον αποφασισα να μοιραστω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια μαζι σας με σκοπο την αλληλοβοηθεια αλλα και την προσφορα τησ αρωγης μου οπως δυναμαι.Ας ξεκινησω λοιπον...Ταλαιπωρουμαι απο διατροφικες διαταραχες{Ανορεξια-Βουλιμια}3 ετη τωρα.Ολα ξεκινησαν οταν λογω αυξημενου βαρους στην παιδικη και πρωιμη εφηβικη μου ηλικια(96 κιλα το ανωτερο βαρος που ειχα ποτε)που προκληθηκε λογω πληρους ακινησιας για 4 μηνες απο προβληματα που προεκυψαν με τα ποδια μου{σπασιματα-εξαρθρωσεις)αποφασισα να χασω βαρος καθως θα πηγαινα και Α'Λυκειου,και ετσι μεσα σε ενα καλοκαιρι απο τα 96 εφτασα τα 73 κιλα ακολουθωντας μια διατροφη που μου αρεσε πολυ με πολλα φρουτα που τα λατρευω κανοντας παραλληλα και καθημερινα γυμναστηριο,εγινα αγνωριστη και ολοι μου ελεγαν πολυ καλα λογια.Ξεχασα να αναφερω πως το υψος μου ειναο 1,80 οποτε τα κιλα μου ηταν φυσιολογικα πλεον,ετσι σταθεροποιηθηκα εκει για για 3-4 μηνες και επειτα αποφασισα να ξαναγραφτω γυμναστηριο για να χασω ακομα καποια κιλα.Για να μην τα πολυλογω μετα απο 4 μηνες ελαχιστης προσληψης τροφης και καθημερινης εξαντλητικης 4-5 ωρης γυμναστικης εφτασα στα 56 κιλα και πλεον ειχα μπει στην φαση της ανορεξιας τα παντα περιστρεφονταν γυρω απο την προσπαθεια μου να χασω βαρος και ναι να γυμναστω οσο πιο πολυ μπορω.Ολοι μου ελεγαν πως ειμαι παρα πολυ αδυνατη και σε αντιθεση με αλλους που βιωνουν κατι αναλογο,εγω το εβλεπα πως οντως ημουν αδυνατη.Απλα δεν ηθελα να παχυνω.Ηξερα τα παντα απο γυμναστικη και θερμιδες και διατροφη...Αυτο δεν κρατησε πολυ καθως μετα διαδεχτηκε την ανορεξια η βουλιμια ομως αποκλειστηκα και μονο με φρουτα,ετσι σε 1 μηνα ειχα παρει 10 κιλα.Εκει η μητερα μου αποφασισε να με παει στην Μ.Ε.Υ που ειναι για διατροφικες διαταραχες για εφηβους,ενιωθα πως ημουν χοντρη και ετσι ξαναεκανα διατα πιο ισσοροπιμενη φυσικα και συνδιαστικα με καθημερινη γυμναστικη,και ετσι μεσα σε 2-3 μηνες εφτασα παλι τον στοχο μου τα 57 κιλα,εμεινα σε αυτα τα κιλα 1 χρονο μη τρωγοντας τιποτα ολη την ημερα και τρωγωντας βουλιμικα το βραδυ δεν παχαινα ομως γιατι εχω καλο μεταβολισμο...η μαλλον ειχα...απο την Μοναδα προσπαθουσαν να με μαθουν να τρεφομαι σωστα αλλα εγω τιποτα μεχρι που αρχισα να αυξανω την ποσοτητα των βουλιμικων και αρχισα να παιρνω βαρος πηγαινοντας στα 64 κιλα εκει σταματησα και την μοναδα για καλοκαιρι και με πηρε η κατω βολτα εκανα συνεχεια βουλιμικα,φυσικα η απομονωση ηταν δεδομενη.Να αναφερω πως δεν εχω κανει ποτε εμμετο αν και το προσπαθησα αλλα δεν τα καταφερα ποτε,πηρα και καθαρτικα καποιες φορες αλλα ποτε δεν το εκανα συστημα και ετσι τα κιλα αυξανονταν ραγδαια.Εφτασε η μερα να παω Γ'Λυκειου,ντρεπομουν αφανταστα ελεγα πως θα με δουν ολοι τωρα που παχυνα και ηθελα να πεθανω...ημουν 73 κιλα...η χρονια ξεκινησε κανονικα αλλα τα βουλιμικα δεν σταματουσαν και φυσικα το βαρος ειχε παρει για τα καλα την ανιουσα.Δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να συγκεντρωθω στο σχολειο αν και παντα ημουν αριστη μαθητρια.Τοτε ηταν που ξαναεκλεισα ραντεβου στην μοναδα,οι μονες φορες που πηγα ηταν οι 3 επομενες...τον Οκτωμβρη αφησα το σχολειο...δεν αντεξα αλλο αυτο τον γολγοθα,στις αρχες του Ιανουαριου ηταν η τελευταια μου εξοδος κλειστηκα στο σπιτι μου για 6 μηνες και οταν εννοω κλειστηκα εννοω δεν εβγαινα ουτε στο μπαλκονι,συνεχιζα να κανω βουλιμικα καθημερινα και τα κιλα...δεν ανεβαινα να ζυγιστω ηταν ανυποφορο...οσπου μια μερα ανεβηκα...93 κιλα,το περιμενα δεν εξεπλαγην καθολου απλα οταν το βλεπεις κιολας...Ξεκινησα δειλα δειλα γυμναστικη στο σπιτι καθως δεν εβγαινα και μειωσα το φαγητο υπερβολικα για ακομα μια φορα...εχασα 12 κιλα...τωρα ειμαι 81 κιλα με υψος 1,80.Πριν 3 εβδομαδες ειπα δεν παει αλλο και σηκωσα το ακουστηκο πηρα τηλεφωνο στην μοναδα και εκλεισα ραντεβου,βγηκα εξω επειτα απο 6 μηνες,ηταν σαν να μαθαινα να ξαναπερπαταω...αγχος,ντροπη αλλα και ανακουφιση που επιτελους πηρα την αποφαση...Αυριο εχω παλι ραντεβου και αναμενω...Αν με ρωτησει κανεις τι εχασα τοσο καιρο?Την ζωη μου ολοκληρη,τον εαυτο μου,την σημαντηκοτερη σχολικη χρονια,τους φιλους μου...και απο θεμα υγειας κληρονομησα απο την ανορεξια μια οστεοπωροση και την απωλεια της εμμηνου ρησης για 2 χρονια...τωρα ημουν 1,5 μηνα χωρις βουλιμικα επεισοδια αλλα εκανα πριν 2 μερες,επεσα στα πατωματα αλλα την επομενη μερα ξανασηκωθηκα και η υπαρξη η δικη σας και της μοναδος ειναι αυτα που μου δινουν κουραγιο και δυναμη να συνεχιζω,εχω ακομα παρα πολυ δρομο μπροστα μου αλλα τουλαχιστον ξερω πως δεν ειμαι τελειως μονη μου...Συγνωμη εαν σας κουρασα απλα ενιωθα εδω και καιρο την αναγκη να μοιραστω,να παρω και κυριως να δωσω οπου μπορω αλλα και να προφυλαξω αλλους ανθρωπους απο την εισαγωγη τους σε αυτες τις καταστασεις.Σας ευχαριστω ολους και θα χαρω πολυ να μιλησω και αν μπορω να βοηθησω τον καθενα σας ξεχωριστα...

----------


## Missang

Τα 81 κιλά με 1.80 ύψος πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι πολλά, κάποιος θα μπορούσε να σε χαρακτηρίσει τσουπωτή, χοντρή πάντως με τίποτα!

:D

----------


## Dark Elf

χαχαχα ναι ετσι με λεει η γιαγια μου...να εισαι καλα παντως...ολοι προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο...


:bouncing:

----------


## break

Dark Elf πως είσαι?

Κοριτσάκι μου διάβασα το post κ με συγκίνησες πολύ!

Είσαι μόλις 18 ετών, η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου μην αισθάνεσαι πως έχασες κάτι!!!:yes:

----------


## Magdalena

Dark Elf, κοριτσάκι μου, καλωσ ηρθες στην ιστοσελίδα!!! Δεν είσαι η μόνη που αντιμετωπίζεις αυτό το πρόβλημα, συμπάσχουμε κοπέλα μου με πολλά κοριτσια εδω μέσα, Και εγώ από την ανορεξία το ίδιο κληρονόμησα την απώλεια της περιοδου μου, όμως ευτυχώς αυτά αντιμετωπίζονται, το θεμα είναι εσύ να νιώθεις καλά και να μην σκέφτεσαι το φαγητό ως εχθρό και τρωγοντας κατι μετα να νιώθεις τυψεις..
Προσπάθησε να βάλεις σαν στόχο μια καλύτερη ζωή, η ζωή σου τώρα ανοίγει και δεν πρόκειτε αυτά τα χρόνια να γυρισουν πάλι πίσω, ζησε τη ζωή σου όπως εχεις ονειρευτεί και ο,τιδήποτε θελεις μην διστασεις να μου στειλεις μηνυμα!!! Λιγο πολύ υπήρξα στη θεση σου, σε μια πιο ήπια μορφή όμως, παρολο αυτά εχασα την περίοδο...1 χρόνο ειμαι χωρίς εμμηνο κυκλο

----------


## Dark Elf

Break μου σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το ενδιαφερον,να εισαι καλα.Τωρα το παλευω οσο μπορω,πηγαινοντας στη Μ.Ε.Υ που με παρακολουθουν και προσπαθωντας να ισορροπισω την διατροφη μου αλλα και να προσπαθησω να αρχισω εστω και δειλα-δειλα να θετω καποιους στοχους γιατι δεν σου κρυβω πως εχω παψει πια εδω και αρκετο καιρο να ονειρευομαι και να ελπιζω...το μονο που μου δινει κουραγιο ειναι εδω η διαδυκτιακη μας παρεα.Απο το σπιτι βγαινω μονο 3 φορες την εβδομαδα για να παω στο σουπερ και την μοναδα,τιποτα αλλο.Χιλια ευχαριστω παντως για το ενδιαφερον σου,με συγκινησε πολυ...:grin:

----------


## Dark Elf

Magdalena μου αρχικα σε ευχαριστω για το θερμο καλωσορισμα και το ενδιαφερον.Εχεις δικιο στο οτι ειμαι μικρη αλλα αισθανομαι χαμενη σε ενα τουνελ που δεν βλεπω φως.Το παλευω ομως οσο μπορω η τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω...Εσυ πως εισαι τωρα,εχεις γραψει καπου την ιστορια σου να την διαβασω?Οσο για την περιοδο 2 χρονια ολοκληρα δεν ειχα.μου ηρθε πριν 4-5 μηνες με το που παχυνα με φυσικο τροπο αν και οι γιατροι ειχαν πλεον σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα και ηθελαν να παρω φαρμακα.Οσο για την οστεοπορωση ειναι κατι που δυστυχως κληρονομησα για την υπολοιπη ζωη μου με καμια πιθανοτητα ιασης.Ευχομαι ολοψυχα να εισαι καλυτερα...αναμενω νεα σου...;)

----------


## athena_ed

Κοριτσάκι μου.... πρεπει να καταλαβουμε ολοι οτι ο κοσμος δεν περιστρεφεται γυρω απο τον αριθμο μιας ζυγαριας και απο τα πρωτυπα των εποχων.... σε οποιον αρεσουμε! αρκει η υγεια μας να ειναι καλα και το τι λενε οι αλλοι, ειναι το τελευταιο που θελουμε να μαθουμε....

----------


## Dark Elf

athena μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου.Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που λες αυτο αγωνιζομαι να πετυχω και εγω αν και ακομα μου ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο!;)

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα κοριτσάκι μου, ναι η δικη μου ιστορια βρισκεται στο τοπικ¨"αμηνορροια και ψυχολογικη κατασταση " στην κατηγορια βουλιμια!
Να συνεχίσεις να το παλευεις και θα τα καταφερεις, ο,τι θελουμε το κατακταμε...επιμονη και υπομονη χρειαζεται!!!!!

----------


## Dark Elf

Magdalena μου καλημερα.Θα διαβασω την ιστορια σου.Αυτο προσπαθω να κανω να το παλευω οσο μπορω...ειληκρινα εχω κανει καποια βηματα απο εκει που ειχα μισο χρονο να βγω εκτος σπιτιου τωρα παω στην μοναδα και μαλιστα με ΤΟ ΤΡΕΝΟ κατι που απαιτει συναναστροφη με πολυ κοσμο.Ξερω ολα αυτα που περιγραφω ισως ακουγονται ακρως φυσιολογικα αλλα για μενα που ειχε να με δει ο ηλιοσ 6 μηνες,ηταν μεγαλο σοκ.Δεν θελω να σε κουραζω αλλο...ειληκρινα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου...Ευχομαι και εγω με την σειρα μου καλη συνεχεια σε ολουσ μας...

----------


## Magdalena

Δεν με κουράζεις καθόλου, μην το ξαναπείς.. τωρα ποσα κιλά είσαι?

----------


## Dark Elf

Τωρα ειμαι 80 κιλα με υψος 1,80.Πρεπει να χασω φυσικα...το παλευω.Ποσταρα στο τοπικ σου...:bouncing:

----------


## jenny.il

λυπαμε Dark Elf για οτι σου συνεβει ελπιζω να το ξεπερασεις. το φυσιολογικο σου βαρος ειναι 70 κιλα αλλα μπορεις να πας μεχρι 60 κιλα και να ακολουθεις μια ισσοροπιμενη διατροφη, για να φαινεσαι αδυνατη!! οχι πιο κατω απο 60, :)

----------


## Dark Elf

jenny.il να σαι καλα,σε ευχαριστω για τισ συμβουλεσ σου...ειναι δυσκολο αλλα το παλευω οσο μπορω και εχω μεγαλη στηριξη και απο την μοναδα που σου ελεγα....αχ τι τελεια που θα ηταν να επερνες την αποφαση να παμε μαζι...μακαρι να αλλαξεις τον τροπο σκεψης σου οσο ειναι νωρις ακομη και να παλεψεις με τους δαιμονες σου μαζι με τους ειδικους...ελα τζενακι να το παλεψουμε μαζι....<3

----------


## Magdalena

DARK ELF!!!! ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ? ΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ Η ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ? ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ?

----------


## Dark Elf

Ματι μου το παλευω οσο μπορω και οταν λεω το παλευω το εννοω γιατι εκανα ενα μεγαλο βημα που δεν περιμενα να κανω μια μερα πριν αρχισουν τα σχολεια αποφασισα να γραφτω και να δωσω το 95%του εαυτου μου ωστε να πετυχω οπου μπορω.Βεβαια δεν υπαρχει οικονομικη δυνατοτητα για φροντηστηριο και η προσπαθεια μου θα ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ...Ειδα επισης τις κολλητες μου φιλες επειτα απο ενα χρονο κατι που μου εδωσε αφανταστη δυναμη,καθως τις απεφευγα επειδη ντρεπομουν για το σωμα μου<πραγμα που ακομα συμβαινει και σε πολυ μεγαο βαθμο>Θελω τοσο να αποκτησω μια υγιη σχεση με το φαγητο,το σωμα και τα κιλα μου.Θελω να φτασω στα 65 κιλα αλλα μου φαινεται ακατορθωτο ισως επειδη εχω παρει-χασει 20 - 30 κιλα 2-3 φορες και δεν εχω την ψυχικη δυναμη να το ξανακανω.Εγω που χτυπαγα 4ωρα στο γυμναστηριο τωρα ειμαι κρεβατι-καναπες-καρεκλα και σχολειο μεχρι εκει.Αχ δεν ξερω τι να κανω μεχρι που σκεφτηκα να μην τρωω καθολου ή μονο πρωτεϊνες πραγμα που γνωριζω πως δεβν ειναι σωστο αλλα εχω στερεψει απο ιδεες καθως πιστευω πως χωρις γυμναστικη και διατροφη σωστη να κανεις δεν μπορεις να χασεις κιλα και εγω δεν θελω γυμναστικη και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι μου συμβαινει αυτο...:( Σε επρηξα ψυχουλα μου.Σορρυ...

----------


## jenny.il

λυπαμε ειλκρινα Ανδριανα, αλλα ξερεις τι μπορεις να κανεις? να αρχισεις απο αυριο μια διαιτα απλη, αν σου αρεσει και δεν σου ειναι στερητικη να την κανεις, λοιπον η διαιτα που σου προτεινω ειναι να τρως λιγο απο ολα σε συγκεκριμενες ωρες και να κανεις γυμναστικη οσο μπορεις. :) (πχ. το πρωινο θα ειναι κανονικο οπως κορν φλεικς με γαλα ή γιαουρτι με χαμηλα λιπαρα, δεκατιανο 1 φρουτο με 2 μπισκοτα ολικης αλεσεως το μεσημεριανο φαγητο σου να ειναι σε μετρια ποσοτητα, το βραδυνο σου ελαφρυ) πως σου φαινεται? και αφου πας στα 65 κιλα θα προσεχεις απλως τι τρως!:)

----------


## jenny.il

εχμ ξεχασα να σε ρωτησω κατι αν μου επιτρεπετε, τι τρως οταν παθαινεις βουλιμια? εννοω τι τσιμπολογας? το ρωταω για να σε βοηθησω να χασεις κιλα!:wink1:
ελπιζω να σε βοηθαω

----------


## Magdalena

καλημέρα κορίτσια.. Ανδριάνα μου, δεν με επρηξες καθόλου, τι ειναι αυτά που λές ισα ισα που χαίρομαι πολύ για σενα όταν προχωράς μπροστά.. ηταν η πιο καλή σου επιλογή που επέστρεψες στο σχολείο, σιγά σιγά, αργά και σταθερά όλα μπορουν να γίνουν.. να κάνεις ότι σου λένε στη μονάδα και γρήγορα θα φτασεις στα κιλά που επιθυμείς.Αυτό σημαίνει να τρεφεσαι σωστά και υγιεινά προσεχοντας κυρίως το βραδυ και μην χασεις απότομα βαρος, αλλά τι σου λέω εσυ τα ξέρεις πιο καλα από εμένα!!

----------


## Dark Elf

Τζενακη μου χιλια ευχαριστω για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σου...τωρα πια με πιανει σπανια βουλιμια αλλα οταν με επιανε ετρωγα πολλα μα παρα πολλα φρουτα ή 1 κουτι δημητριακα με γαλα ή πολυ ψωμι ή πολυ τυρι οχι βρωμικο φαγητο απλα πολυ μεγαλες ποσοτητες απο υγιεινο φαγητο.

Μαγδα μου....σε χιλιοευχαριστω που ποτε δεν με ξεχνας ψυχουλα μουυυυυυ!:bouncy:

----------


## jenny.il

μαλλον επειδη στερηθηκες σε αυτα τα φαγητα οταν εκανες διαιτα γιαυτο τα θελει πισω ο οργανισμος σου, εχμ τωρα ποσα κιλα εισται ανδριανδη?

----------


## Dark Elf

Ναι αυτα δεν τα ετρωγα σχεδον καθολου για 2 χρονια και μετα με τα μουτρα πανολεθρια λεμε...τωρα ειμαι 80 κιλα με υψος 1,80,χαλια ντρεπομαι τοσο πολυ που δεν θελω να βλεπω ανθρωποοοο!!!

----------


## jenny.il

λυπαμε πολυ Ανδριανδη, ουτε εμενα δεν θα ηθελες να δεις? φοβασε μηπως σε κοροιδευουν? σκεψου τι ωραια και υγιεις θα νιωθεις αν αδυνατισεις και εχεις ενα γυμνασμενο σωμα, γιαυτο καντο στοχο να αδυνατισεις! οχι υπερβολικα, οπως εγω! και θα δεις τι ωραια θα νιωσεις αδυνατη.. :bouncy:

----------


## Dark Elf

Koυκλιτσα μου επειδη το εχω βαλει στα σχεδια ξερω τι εννοεις αλλα εχω και τις πανελληνιες φετος πραγμα που θελει πολυ δυναμη,αφοσιωση και δουλεια...Ευχομαι φετος να τα καταφερω γιατι δεν θα αντεξω και αλλη αποτυχια ξανα.Θελω σιγα-σιγα να χασω τα παραπανισια κιλα αλλα δεν ξερω πως θα γινει αυτο χωρις να πεσω ξανα στην ανορεξια και μετα ξανα στην βουλιμια....Δεν κανω γυμναστικη και απορω αν θα τα καταφερω να τα χασω μονο με διατροφη???Αχ και βεβαια θελω να σε δω αντε που σου λεω βρε μικρο μου παμε μαζι στην μοναδα για μια φορα μονο και αν δεν σ'αρεσει μην ξαναρθεις αλλα θα δεις πως θα τους αγαπησεις τους ανθρωπους εκει ειναι ολοι πολυ καλοι στο λεω γιατι εγω περασα 2 χρονια ανορεξια και ξερω πως ειναι,ξερω ακριβως πως νιωθεις...ελα η μια να στηριξουμε την αλλη....

----------


## Dark Elf

?

----------


## Dark Elf

Ποσο καιρο εχω να μπω...ευχομαι να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## break

κουκλίτσα μου έισαι καλά?

Φαντάζομαι θα έχεις διάβασμα!!!!!!!:fake sniffle::fake sniffle:

----------


## Γλαύκη

Κοριτσακι που εισαι?Θελω να πιστευω οτι κ εσυ εισαι καλα κ με τη διατροφη σου κ με το σχολειο σου κ γι'αυτο εχεις χαθει.Φιλακια!

----------


## Dark Elf

Τρεχω με το σχολειοοοο!Χιλια ευχαριστω που δεν με ξεχνατε!Δεν προλαβαινω να γραφω!μου εχετε λειψει πολυυυ!Τα βουλιμικα καλα κραττουν και νιωθω απαισιααααααααααααααα!!!Δε  εχω πια και επαφη με την μοναδα λογω χρονου!:(

----------

